# Newborn Swirl Hat



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's the pattern ladies:
Newborn - #5 needles - sport weight
Child-Adult - #8 needles - worsted

Cast on 30 st for newborn
Cast on 40 st for adult

Row 1 - knit across

Row 2 - Purl first 2 together (P2tog)
Purl to last stitch - knit in front and back of last stitch. 

Row 3 - knit across

Row 4 - P2tog - purl to last stitch- knit in front and back of last stitch 

Row 5 - knit across

Row 6 - repeat row 4

Row 7 - Purl across

Row 8 - K2tog - knit to last stitch - knit in front and back of last stitch

Row 9 - Purl across

Row 10 - repeat row 8

Row 11- Purl across

Row 12 - Repeat row 8

Repeat these 12 rows 7 times for newborn / 9 times for adult. 
Bind off 

Pick up 86 / 108 stitches (for brim)
Knit 1 / Purl 1 across
20 rows for newborn / 30 rows for adult

Sew up side seam - with running stitches gather top together. 
Make a Pom-pom, I- cord , or bow for top

Cascade - 98.3% cotton / 1.7% elastic
Many colors available - mine was variegated pinks


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Your hat was darling.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you so very much! I saw an Asian lady making one at a nail shop a long time ago and I've wanted the pattern ever since.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks much--your hat was adorable. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you have a pic of the hat you can post?


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I had to look at your profile to find your recent posts to find the hat. I had missed it. HOW ADORABLE!!!! Reminds me of a swirled soft ice cream cone. Good enough to eat! Thank you for the pattern. 

Here is the link to the picture for others who might have missed it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274356-1.html


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is the link to the original post...... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274356-1.html

Here's a picture for those new to this.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you very much, your work is beautiful!!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a question, Opeachi. Do you suppose casting on 30 with worsted on size 8 might make a good size for a 9-10 year old since 40 is for an adult and 30 with sport weight on size 5 is for a baby?


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

This is a gorgeous hat. Will make it soon for granddaughters.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, Ohpeachi, for this wonderful pattern!

Also thank you knitgogi and SwampCatNana for posting links and photo! Beautiful!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you! :-D


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

You are a "peach" for posting!! Thank you!


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't tried to make this hat in a larger size but your idea sounds like it will work (30 st w/worsted on an 8)


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

PLEASE post photos of the hats that you make - I can't wait to see them. I guarantee that you'll say "awwwww" when you finish it - I do everytime!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for this lovely pattern!


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you,thank you!! So adorable!! We are knitting hats for charity and rather than a plain old beanie,this will make some little one so happy!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

That's so cute, and I love the color!


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I can't wait to try it. I'm bumping it to the top of my list.

Dianne


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Adorable! Can't wait to try it and thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for posting the pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Always looking for new ideas.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern for this darling little hat!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice yarn balls, where is the pic of the hat?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the hat. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Nice yarn balls, where is the pic of the hat?


Got to page one and scroll down. It is there.


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

THANK YOU so much for your time and efforts in posting the pattern and inspiring us all with your photo of the beautiful hat. The bow on top is a special and unique finishing touch


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you so much, am knitting for GGD due in Aug. and this will go with a sweater that is already made. Again thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Love that little hat and I also have a yarn/size question. What about using left over sock yarns (fingering #1 type) and what size needle change for that?? Hope you have the answer cuz I could sure make a bunch of them then for the hospital. Thanks so much.


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

So kind of you for sharing this darling pattern.I truly appreciate it, thank you very much.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank You!!!!!...off to make a cherry ice cream cone for a tiny friend!
julie


----------



## busheytree (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. It is now in my bookmarks. I'm hoping mine will look as nice as yours.
:-D


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you so very much


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very cute thanks for the pattern!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thankyou. Much appreciated.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for the cute pattern. I tried to find it yesterday,, found the photo, but not very computer savvy, couldn't find instructions. I make newborn hats for 3 local hospitals,, and like new, cute, different ideas!
Dottie H.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

May I ask what type of ribbon did you use for the hat? 

Thank you,
Dianne


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you..I thought your hat was darling..


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I bet that Cascade Fixation makes it super stretchy!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice hat. Will have to try the larger size as well. Thanks for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern and for sharing.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

The hat is darling. Thank you for the pattern!!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

So cute! Love the added ribbon, too.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I have a question about when and where do you start the ribbing. Is it before you sew the piece together or after you sew it you start the ribbing? This is perplexing me.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a good deal of trouble visualizing how to finish this hat. I followed your instructions and knitted it up to 9 repetitions because I was making the hat for my 42 year-old granddaughter. After I finished it up to the part of picking up stitches for the border, I put it around my head and realized that it would be too big. So before I ripped it out to the beginning I measured the stitches to see how much I got to the inch. Then I knitted only to the repeat for a child's size. Making the border presented a problem because I had trouble picking up stitches. So I decided to knit the border separately and crocheted it on to the hat. My next problem was sewing down one side. I still couldn't visualize it so I sewed down the other side. The top did not look right. Again I ripped. Finally I made sure to leave a nice opening on top which I gathered together. Now I hopes it fits her.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

What does it mean by "pick up 86/108 stitches for brim." The pattern is pretty much self-explanatory, but my mind is connecting with that part of the pattern. I love this hat.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> What does it mean by "pick up 86/108 stitches for brim." The pattern is pretty much self-explanatory, but my mind is connecting with that part of the pattern. I love this hat.


Here is a video for picking up stitches. http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/pick-up-and-knit-stitches


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks knitgogi.


knitgogi said:


> Here is a video for picking up stitches. http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/pick-up-and-knit-stitches


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Hat is adorable and adaptable for all ages.. :thumbup:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

this is adorable


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Now to figure out how to make it for a two yr old.


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

Your hat are beautiful. Thank you for the pattern. Is it mandatory to use a yarn with elastic ?


----------



## sophiavn (Sep 25, 2015)

Gorgeous hat. Thank you!


----------



## Boonie (Sep 12, 2015)

I am busy working on the swirl hat for an adult and am wondering if you could show me how the hat is joined together? My hat looks a little odd with zigs and even zags on both sides. So I'm wondering if I have done something wrong. Do you by chance of a photo of how it looks before (or while) you are assembling it. Thank you.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you I'm going to make a couple of this.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, thanks, thanks. Can't wait to make one for new baby due in March.


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

SwampCatNana said:


> Here is the link to the original post...... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274356-1.html
> 
> Here's a picture for those new to this.


Very beautiful


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Opeachi, Would you have a picture of this Newborn Swirl Hat please?


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry I found the picture. Thank you


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you so much! Is it possible to copy and paste this pattern? Our knitting group would love this for the children’s Christmas boxes!


----------

